# negentiger jaren [-er uitgang]



## marrish

Hallo

Recentelijk ben ik in een boek de uitdrukking "eind jaren negentiger" tegengekomen en dit is de aanleiding tot deze vraag.

Graag zou ik wat uitleg willen vragen over de uitgang -er in bv. uitdrukkingen _midden/begin jaren negentiger, in de negentiger jaren, van de negentiger jaren_.

Ik neem aan dat dit gebruikelijk en correct is howel het bij me wat twijfels doet rijzen, eenvoudigweg omdat ik de achtergrond niet ken.

Eventjes dacht ik aan enige overeenkomsten met "dezer dagen" maar besefte dat hier 'dezer' voor 'van deze' staat. Bij de voorbeelden die hierboven staan vermeld, is er slechts een deel van verklaarbaar door dit 'dezer'-ding, zoals 'midden jaren negentiger' = 'midden van de jaren negentig', terwijl 'in de negentiger jaren' het ogenschijnlijk niet het geval is.

Op mijn eigen houtje lukte het mij dus niet waardoor ik om jullie hulp kom vragen.

Dank alvast voor jullie reacties.


----------



## LilyTheTiger

Hallo Marrish,

"in de negentiger jaren" is correct, en het is inderdaad een genitief, zoals "dezer". 

"in de jaren negentiger" is echter fout. Dat moet "in de jaren negentig" zijn. 

De tweede optie schijnt bovendien de voorkeur te krijgen, zie: jaren zeventig / zeventiger jaren | Genootschap Onze Taal


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik heb in de jaren negentig geleerd dat 'negentiger' een Germanisme is ('neunziger') en daardoor zal het voor mij altijd fout klinken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik heb nog nooit iemand in m'n leven 'negentiger' horen zeggen.
Het klinkt als iets wat een gestoorde wetenschapper zou zeggen in een tekenfilm : P


----------



## Hans Molenslag

LilyTheTiger said:


> het is inderdaad een genitief, zoals "dezer".


Ik heb vroeger geleerd dat het een ontlening aan het Duits is. 'Neunziger' is geen genitief maar een onverbuigbaar bijvoeglijk naamwoord met het achtervoegsel -er.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik heb nog nooit iemand in m'n leven 'negentiger' horen zeggen.


Dan zul je misschien eens naar wat meer variëteiten van het Nederlands moeten luisteren dan je blijkbaar gewend bent.


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans M. said:


> Dan zul je misschien eens naar wat meer variëteiten van het Nederlands moeten luisteren dan je blijkbaar gewend bent.


Ik hoor vooral vermengd Vlaams-Brabants, Algemeen Nederlands, Leuvens / Lubbeeks, Kempens en uiteraard ook het televisiedialect (mix van vanalles en nog wat). Soms ook Limburgs en verbasterd West-Vlaams, maar die tellen niet echt. Op een of andere manier ken ik enkel Limburgers die ''mich'' zeggen, maar niet ''dich'' 

Kan het zijn dat 'negentiger' meer iets voor ouderen is?


----------



## eno2

Er zijn inderdaad tegenwoordig veel meer negentigers dan vroeger en dus veel meer negentigers bij de ouderen.


----------

